# Small fish only



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Fished several places in the Lynnhaven with; Gudgeons, Flounder belly and Scollop muscle.
Three under sized flounder, that's it! Things are not looking too good this year in the Lynnhaven.
An avid fishing neighbor says the same thing.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I did well inside lynnhaven last Saturday and Sunday with flounder up to 20", maybe your in the wrong spot?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

rockhead said:


> I did well inside lynnhaven last Saturday and Sunday with flounder up to 20", maybe your in the wrong spot?


I may have to get some lessons!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

fished inside lynnhaven yesterday (memorial day) ended up with 12 in the box and at least 15 throwbacks.


----------

